# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Διακοπές τότε και σήμερα

## mastrokostas

*Οι δικές μας καλοκαιρινές διακοπές τότε :*

Πέντε πράγματα σε ένα μικρό σάκο ,το πενηντάρι μηχανάκι με δέκα χταπόδια για τα πράγματα, και δρόμο για το σπίτι του κολλητού να τον πάρουμε, να παμε στο λιμάνι !
Εισιτήριο κατάστρωμα ,και να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί υπάρχουν η άλλες θέσεις !
Τι να κάνεις σε τέτοιο ταξίδι αν δεν είσαι στο κατάστρωμα ??
Ο κόσμος σαν τα σταφύλια !Ψάχνεις να βρεις κάποια γωνία που να έχει και εκλεκτούς γείτονες .
Δεξί κατάστρωμα ,δίπλα στα ρέλια και ακριβώς κάτω από βάρκα για να έχουμε και σκιά !Οι Γερμανίδες μπροστά σου ανοίγουν τα sleepingbacksγια να κάτσουν !Οι σάκοι τους είναι μεγαλύτεροι από το δικό σου ,φορτωμένοι μέχρι τα μπούνια ,και πάντα με ένα ζευγάρι ταλαιπωρημένα αθλητικά παπούτσια να κρέμονται από τα κορδόνια . Σήμερα φοράνε δερμάτινα σανδάλια που αγόρασαν από την Πλάκα !
Ανάβεις έναν άσσο αφίλτρο ,και τραβάς τις τελευταίες τζούρες από τον φραπέ που πήρες πριν μπεις στο βαπόρι από τον μπάρμπα, στο καφενείο του λιμανιού, κτυπημένο στο σεικερ, που είναι τόσο παλιό που έχει αλλάξει χρώμα.
Ο κολλητός σου έχει αρχίσει ήδη να προσεγγίζει μιας και αγγλικά του είναι μαθημένα στον Όμηρο στην Κάνιγγος ,και όχι στο Σύνταγμα από ξεπεσμένες Εγγλέζες.
Στο κατάστρωμα έχει γεμίσει ασφυκτικά ,που κάνει την μετακινήσει σου αρκετά δύσκολη .
Ψάχνει να πας την τουαλέτα , ακολουθώντας την ξινίλα ,που μαζί με την καπνιά και την βρόμα που βγάζει ο εξαεριστήρας από το μηχανοστάσιο, δίνουν μια ξεχωριστή ατμόσφαιρα στο ταξίδι. Φτάνεις, και βλέπεις την πόρτα να κρέμεται στον έναν μεντεσέ .Tο dalστην τούρκικη λεκάνη έχει κολλήσει, και το νερό τρέχει συνεχεία .
Επιστρέφεις στην βάση σου !Ρώτας τον κολλητό σου πως παει το όλο πράγμα.Η φάση έχει κάνει κοιλιά !Αναλαμβάνει και εσύ δράση .Προσπαθείς να πιάσεις κουβέντα με την άλλη ορφανή για να αφήσει το κολοβιβλιο που διαβάζει . Κάθε τόσο γυρίζεις στον κολλητό σου και τον ρωτάς: 
-Πως το λενε ρε το σεντόνι στα Αγγλικά ?
-Sheet λεει ο κολλητός !
-Shit της λες εσύ και γίνεται ο χαμός !
Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο σκέφτεσαι !
Φτάνουμε Πάρο ,και πέφτει η κεραμίδα !
Αυτές θα συνεχίζουν για Ίο !

Τα καντήλια πανε σύννεφο στον κολλητό σου καθώς σπρώχνεις το μηχανάκι , ,διότι δική του ιδέα ήταν να έρθουμε Πάρο, ενώ εσύ του έλεγες για Ίο !
Το μηχανάκι στο σταντ ,και καφέ να κόψουμε κίνηση .Η χώρα είναι άδεια διότι άλλοι κοιμούνται ακόμη η είναι ήδη στις παραλίες .
Μπάνιο στο πίσω λιβάδι, όπου είναι πλαζ γυμνιστών ,για να δούμε την γυμνή αλήθεια ! 
Το βράδυ στην Νάουσα για κάνα μπαράκι μαζί με τα έπιπλα που έχουμε κτυπήσει στην παραλία.
Για φαει ούτε λόγος ! Κάποια στιγμή το μεσημέρι έφαγες ένα τοστ, που είχε μέσα δυο φωτοκόπιες από τυρί και μορταδέλα .
Όσο για ύπνο! όπου δεν το πιάνει ο ήλιος το πρωί ,εκεί θα την πέσουμε κατά τις πρωινές ώρες ,στο sleepingbagπου αγόρασες από το μοναστηράκι .
Η επιστροφή Πειραιά θα γίνει όταν τελειώσουν τα λεφτά ,και ίσως να μας βρει σε κάποιο άλλο νησί .
Στην Αθήνα ,την επόμενη τις επιστροφής έχει καφέ στην πλατεία ,και το μεσημέρι έχει ξενάγηση στην Ακρόπολη ( ευκαιρία να την γνωρίσεις και εσύ ) στα τελευταία έπιπλα που κτυπήσαμε στο βαπόρι .


*Οι δικές μας διακοπές σήμερα :*

Προσπαθείς να βάλεις στο αμάξι τις τρεις βαλίτσες και διακόσιες τσάντες που έχει ετοιμάσει η γυναίκα να πάρουμε μαζί ! 
Το αμάξι έχει κάτσει από το φορτίο .Τα παιδιά είναι κτισμένα ανάμεσα σε πράγματα στο πίσω κάθισμα ! Βλέπεις μόνο από τους πλαϊνούς καθρέπτες .Και ενώ εσύ κατεβάζεις καντήλια ,δίπλα η γυναίκα σου κάνει το σταυρό της να έχουμε καλό ταξίδι .
Φτάνεις στο λιμάνι . 
Hοικογένεια ανεβαίνει στο σαλόνι να βρει να κάτσει μέσα, που έχει και aircondition.
Εφόσον τελειώσεις με το αυτοκίνητο ,παίρνεις την τσάντα με το λαπτοπ ,το κινητό το φουσκωμένο από χρεωμένες κάρτες πορτοφόλι, την φωτογραφική και φεύγεις για πάνω.
Το τραπέζι που βρήκε η κυρα είναι δίπλα σε τετράγωνο φινιστρίνι , έτσι θα δει και λίγο την θάλασσα , διαφορετικά , το απόγευμα που θα φτάσεις .
Κάποια στιγμή στήνεσαι στο μπαρ για καφέδες, και χυμού – ντόνατς για τα παιδιά και φρέντο με ζαχαρίνη ,μιας και τώρα θυμήθηκες να κάνεις δίαιτα !Εξη ώρες πριν το μπάνιο.
Και καθώς προσπαθείς να βολευτείς στην πολυθρόνα, μαζεύοντας τους πατσάδες και τις κοιλιές σου ,αποτέλεσμα τις αγέλης που αφάνισες σε παιδάκια τον χειμώνα , 
ανοίγεις λαπτοπ , και χλατς το στικάκι για να συνδεθούμε με το Nautilia.gr .
Ο μικρός δίπλα με πάθος και αφοσίωση, παλεύει με το DSτου ,η κόρη άκουει μουσική από το Ipod,και η γυναίκα ενημερώνετε από τον περιοδικό τύπο για το αν έκανε βουτιά στην Ψαρού ο Ρουβας η έμεινε Αθήνα ! 
Η πολυθρόνα έχει αρχίσει να σε τρωει ,και σηκώνεσαι για να πας μια βόλτα στο κατάστρωμα .
Βγαίνεις στην μπάντα ,όπου βάρκες δεν υπάρχουν ποια !Διάφοροι τύποι με ένα κολοτηλεφωνο μιλούν ακόμη ,αν και έχουμε αφήσει εδώ και ώρα τον Πειραιά .
¶λλοι πάλι, με κάτι φωτογραφικές, χρατς – χρουτς φωτογραφίζουν συνέχεια ! τα ρέλια, την τσιμινιέρα ,την θάλασσα ,τα πλακάκια , τις τουαλέτες ,τα απόνερα ,τα πάντα !λες και δεν θα υπάρξουν ξανά βαπόρια !
Τότε πας μέσα και φέρνεις την DSLRPWKLM ,με τον φακό που είναι σαν μπουρί από σόμπα ,και αρχίζεις να πυροβολείς. Κρεμάς και την γυναίκα έξω από τα ρέλια ,με τα χέρια γεμάτα από πατατάκια , γαριδάκια ,μπισκότα ,για να έρθει ο γλάρος να φαει ,να φαει και αυτήν να γλιτώσεις ,μήπως και βγάλουμε καμιά ποιο ωραία φωτο από τον Λεο .
Ο γλαρός κοιτά αλλά δεν ζυγώνει, καθώς σκέφτεται:
- Από τότε που κόψαμε τα ψάρια και τρώμε αυτές τις βλακείες που μας πετούν αυτοί από τα βαπόρια ,ανεβάσαμε χοληστερίνη και τριγλυκεριδια το κέρατο μου ! 

Τελικά φτάνεις στο νησί , όπου με το που κατεβαίνεις σε πλησιάζει Πακιστανός ξεροψημένος από την ζεστή και τον ήλιο, για να σου δώσει διαφημιστικό για τα καινούργια ενοικιαζόμενα η ταβέρνα . 
Φτάνεις στα δωμάτια που έχεις κλείσει από το ιντερνετ , και διαπιστώνεις ότι δεν ήταν είκοσι μέτρα από την θάλασσα αλλά είκοσι χιλιόμετρα !Και αρχίζει η γρίνια από την γυναίκα, διότι δεν την άκουσες να κλείσεις εκεί που είχαν κάτσει πέρσι ο αδερφός τις αδερφής της κουμπαράς μας . 
Και έρχεται το βράδυ !
Ταβέρνα για φαει !
Και να οι γαριδομακαροναδες ,οι ντοματοκεφτεδες ,οι χωριάτικες ,τα τζατζίκια, τα κολοκυθάκια ,οι μελιτζάνες ,οι μπύρες ,τα καρπούζια ,τα παγωτά !!
Και καθώς η κοιλιά έχει ξεχειλίσει από το σορτάκι και κρέμεται σαν απλωμένος πατσάς στο σύρμα , περπατάμε να βρούμε κάνα μπαράκι για καμία μπύρα , μέχρι να σκάσουμε και να παμε για ύπνο.
Την επόμενη έχει μπάνιο στην ποιο μακρινή παραλία του νησιού !Αυτήν την κολοπαραλια θέλουν όλοι να παμε για μπάνιο .
Φορτώνεις λοιπόν ,ομπρέλες ,κουβαδακια ,παγούρια ,πέδιλα ,ξαπλώστρες ,μπάλες, ρακέτες κτλ στο αυτοκίνητο.
Φτάνεις ,και βρίσκεις να παρκάρεις ,στο ένα χιλιόμετρο μακριά από την παραλία .
Τα κόβεις όλα αυτά στην πλάτη σαν Τούρκος χαμάλης ,και ξεκινάς .
Ο ιδρώτας παει ποτάμι καθώς αγκομαχάς περπατώντας στην καυτή άμμο , μέχρι να φτάσεις στην κολοπαραλια !
Φτάνοντας αρχίζεις το στήσιμο τις ομπρέλας ,για να μπεις από κάτω το συντομότερο να προφυλαχτείς από τον ήλιο που έχει έρθει ακριβώς από πάνω σου και προσπαθεί να σε ψήσει σαν πανσετα .
Στριμώχνονται όλοι από κάτω ,εκτός από σένα που δεν χώρας, διότι η ομπρέλα είναι δώρο με το περιοδικό Fashion inSourmena ,και είναι τόσο μικρή όσο ένα μανιτάρι πλευρώτους .
Αμέσως η γυναίκα αναλαμβάνει να σε αλείψει με αντηλιακό μην καείς , και διαπιστώνεις ότι για να πασαλείψει όλους αυτούς τους πατσάδες, θα χρειαστείς τόσο ,όσο και μουραβγια το Θεόφιλος !Απλώνει – απλώνει , και τελειωμό με έχει .
Μετά σαν λαδωμένος ποντικός θα μπεις στην θάλασσα να σβήσεις την φλόγα του κορμιού σου ! Όταν μπαίνεις μέσα όμως δημιουργείτε τέτοια λαδιά ,που είναι σαν τραβά σεντίνες supertanker.Στην Αμερική σίγουρα θα είχαν παει μέσα για pollution. 
Έτσι θα περάσουν οι μέρες μέχρι να πάρεις το πλοίο της επιστροφής και θα συμβούν reverse, τα όσα έγιναν στον ταξίδι του πηγαιμου!
Και Δευτέρα πας στην δουλειά ,να αντιμετωπίσεις έναν χαμό που έχει μαζευτεί όσο έλειπες , και θα ακούσεις από τους συναδέλφους :
-Πως περάσαμε στις διακοπές μας ?Αλλά τι ρωτάω !Διακοπές και να μην πέρασες καλά δεν γίνεται !

Πόσο έχουμε αλλάξει ρε γαμώτο ! :Sad:

----------


## Orion_v

:lol::lol:

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ τώρα τι να πω?.... που έχουμε αλλάξει 2 αυτοκίνητα για να χωράνε τα μπαγκάζια πέρα δώθε? Καλέ διακοπές Κώστα κι ας είναι κι έτσι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

σωστότατος ο mastrokostas 
αλλα που ξερεις με την σημερινη κατασταση μπορει να ξαναζησουμε  αυτες τις διακοπες
για τις ιδιες κινησεις δεν παιρνω ορκο αλλα για παραπλησιες ισως πρεπει να τις περιμενουμε

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι μο θύμισες!!!
Τότε
Είμαι φοιτητής, είναι τέλος Μαίου αρχές Ιουνίου πριν την εξεταστική, εποχή μεταξύ φθορας και αφθαρσίας.
Έχω φτιάξει ένα καφεδάκι και πάω στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα. Πως ερχεται η κουβέντα:
-Τι να κάνουμε Σαββατοκύριακο.
-Έλα  ντε
-Έχει ένα καράβι που φέυγει για Σαντορίνη, πάμε;
-Και δεν πάμε;
Ρίχνω δυο μπλουζάκια, δυο σώβρακα και το μαγιο στο σάκο και ανεβαίνουμε στο μηχανάκι του φίλου.
Φτάνουμε στο Αθηνιό κατά τη μία τη νύχτα κοιτάμε μία την ανηφόρα και μία το μηχανάκι που έμενε και στο ίσιωμα.
-Θα μας βγάλει;
-Αν βρύμε τα σκούρα θα κατέβουμε να το πάμε σπρώχνοντας.

Το μηχανάκι μας βγάζει παλικάρι. Στα Φυρά όσα ξενοδοχεία ήταν ανοιχτά ζητούσαν για μια βραδυά όσα είχαμε για να βγάλουμε το μισό μήνα. Αρχίζουμε να ψάχνουμε κανα παγκάκι να την βγάλουμε μέχρι να ξημερώσει. Κάποια στιγμή ένας τύπος με ένα πουλμανάκι μας αναβοσβήνει τα φώτα.
-Τι να θέλει;
-Ξέρω 'γω σταμάτα να δούμε.
-Παιδία μήπως ψάχνεται για δωμάτιο;
-Ναι, αλλά πόσο θα μας πάει
-5.οοο (δραχμές) .
Πολύ λιγότερο από ότι υπολογίζαμε. Το ξενοδοχείο δεν είχε θέα αλλά τι μας ένοιαζε σάμπος κάτσαμε στο δωμάτιο καθόλου.

Το πρωί για καφέ στα Φυρά στην καφετέρια συναντάμε και τις κοπελιές που γνωρίσαμε εχτές στο καράβι χωρίς να έχουμε ανταλλάξει κινητά (δεν είχαμε), email (είχαμε κ΄τι από τη σχολή που ήταν ένα μακρυνάρι μέχρι να το πέις το ειχε ξεχάσει ο άλλος), προφίλ στο facebook (δεν υπήρχε)

Τώρα
Όταν πεις ότι φεύγεις ένα Σαββατοκύριακο διαλύεται το σύμπαν. Ότι μπορέι να πάει στραβά (και ότι δεν μπορέι) πηγαίνει. Φέυγεις με την ψυχή στο στόμα φτάνεις στο λιμάνι με το άγχος μην χάσεις το καράβι που έχεις κλέισει θέση ένα μήνα πριν.
Πάνω που ξεκινάει βαράει το κινητό λες και όλα πρέπει να λυθούν εκέινη το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής. Σε ακούω με διακοπές γιατί ταξιδεύω απολογείσαι με στυλ λες και ομολογείς ότι έχεις σκοτώσει δέκα ανθρώπους.
Μπαίνεις στο δωμάτιο που έχεις κλείσει δυο μήνες πριν και ψάχνεις να βρεις τι κωδικό έχει το wifi  (τσαντίζεσαι γιατί σέρνεται), αν πιάνει το κινητό κ.λπ. Το μόνο που θες είναι να σωριαστείς για ύπνο, δεν θα πάμε σε εκέινο το εστιατόριο που μας είπαν ότι είναι καλό σε τσιγκλάει η παρέα.

----------


## manos75

ωραιος ο μαστροκοστας συμφωνω σε ολα πλεον διακοπες δεν κανουμε εμεις κανει η γυναικα και τα παιδια.εμεις ειμαστε οι χαμαληδες των διακοπων.παντως οι ιστορια βγαζει πολυ γελιο την διαβασε και οι γυναικα μου και συμφωνει οτι ετσι πρεπει να γινεται,αλλα μολις την αγριοκοιταξα αλλαξε δρομο.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εγω παντως ξεκινησα σαν τον mastrokosta και τοτε και σημερα μονο που το γυρισα παλι σε μηχανη αφου τα ειχα περασει ολα που ανεφερες ΕΚΑΝΑΜΕΝ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΝ

----------

